# Ipamorelin - Mod GRF 1-29 / Best Use For Growth Muscle



## antizz77 (Mar 10, 2016)

Hello all,

Since 1 month i use Ipamorelin and Mod GRF 1-29, 2-3 times a day, at saturation dose.

I would like opinions on this protocol utisateurs for maximum gain, for you, in an optical building muscle, is it better to do the injection before or after training , in case I train in the afternoon ?

And also , is it better to eat 30 minutes after the injection , even when it is done before sleeping ?

Thank you all


----------



## lukeyybrown1 (Jun 4, 2014)

http://www.teampscarb.co.uk/index.php/the-very-basic-guide-to-ghrpghrh-peptides/


----------



## antizz77 (Mar 10, 2016)

I've read everything about this topic


----------



## warsteiner (Jul 15, 2013)

I would like opinions on this protocol utisateurs for maximum gain, for you, in an optical building muscle, is it better to do the injection before or after training , in case I train in the afternoon ?

After training would be better to assist with muscle building. Don't forget you shouldn't take peps for about an hour after eating carbs/fats so if you have a pre-workout drink/meal you will need to factor in.

And also , is it better to eat 30 minutes after the injection , even when it is done before sleeping ?

There isn't any need to eat after taking peps. The only important thing is, if you are going to be eating you need to leave it 20 mins or so after the injection. If you are taking peps last thing at night to help with sleep then you don't need to eat anything after the injection.


----------



## SwollNP (Oct 8, 2014)

Slighty off topic but how much natural GH would 100mcg Ipamorelin and Mod GRF 1-29 produce with one shot? isn't it roughly 1iu GH? to that point, would it be worth shooting it once a day?


----------



## Dave_shorts (Jan 4, 2015)

SwollNP said:


> Slighty off topic but how much natural GH would 100mcg Ipamorelin and Mod GRF 1-29 produce with one shot? isn't it roughly 1iu GH? to that point, would it be worth shooting it once a day?


 Think I read it's 1.13iu at clinical grade.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

antizz77 said:


> I've read everything about this topic


 then why are you asking this question if you have read everything on this topic??



warsteiner said:


> I would like opinions on this protocol utisateurs for maximum gain, for you, in an optical building muscle, is it better to do the injection before or after training , in case I train in the afternoon ?
> 
> After training would be better to assist with muscle building. Don't forget you shouldn't take peps for about an hour after eating carbs/fats so if you have a pre-workout drink/meal you will need to factor in.
> 
> ...


 there is no reason that post training would help with muscle building more than any other time of the day, peptides release natural GH which in turn will convert to IGF-1 in the liver this process takes time certainly not quick enough to take any advantage of the increase MPS post training.

the only rules to follow where eating is concerned is that after an injection you wait 20min or you inject an hour after eating.....fit the injections in with your normal daily eating schedule and you will be fine, peptides do not react better with food but eating to soon can effect the pulse.



SwollNP said:


> Slighty off topic but how much natural GH would 100mcg Ipamorelin and Mod GRF 1-29 produce with one shot? isn't it roughly 1iu GH? to that point, would it be worth shooting it once a day?


 if you are taking genuine clinical grade peptides a saturation dose of a GHRP/GHRH will pulse approx 1.13iu of natural GH but this also has to do with your age......its not a fixed number


----------



## antizz77 (Mar 10, 2016)

Thank you for everything Pscarb


----------

